# Do I need USA License to Get Mexican Drivers License



## eriver90

do I need a USA drivers license to get mexican drivers license


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your US drivers license is good in Mexico but many expats choose to have both. There is a written test and a driving test; both are very easy and if your Spanish isn't up to snuff, they usually help you along with the written test if you already have a US license. Recently, a local expat lady got very flustered and couldn't do a thing right; she began to cry and got her license in minutes!
Note: Requirements may differ from state to state in Mexico, just as elsewhere.


----------



## eriver90

Ok well I do not have US license and have not had one for about 18 years or so and moving to Mexico, will I be able to get it without a US License.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Of course, just like any first time driver anywhere. You will need to be settled with an FM3 and an address. In Jalisco, you can get a four year license; some other states may only issue you a license for one year as a 'tourist' unless you eventually achieve 'inmigrado' status or become a naturalized citizen.


----------



## maesonna

RVGRINGO said:


> There is a written test and a driving test; [...]


 Not true everywhere in Mexico, as you yourself allude;


RVGRINGO said:


> Note: Requirements may differ from state to state in Mexico, just as elsewhere.


In the DF, there is no test, neither written nor road test.

All you need for a DF drivers license is 
1. Official ID (in the case of an expat, your passport and FM3 or FM2.)
2. Proof of [Mexican] address (the usual).
3. Pay the fee.
4. Declaration that you are not illiterate.

It’s interesting to note that you have to be able to read and write to get a DF driver’s license, but you don’t have to be able to drive.


----------



## Rodrigo84

maesonna said:


> Not true everywhere in Mexico, as you yourself allude;
> 
> 
> In the DF, there is no test, neither written nor road test.
> 
> All you need for a DF drivers license is
> 1. Official ID (in the case of an expat, your passport and FM3 or FM2.)
> 2. Proof of [Mexican] address (the usual).
> 3. Pay the fee.
> 4. Declaration that you are not illiterate.
> 
> It’s interesting to note that you have to be able to read and write to get a DF driver’s license, but you don’t have to be able to drive.


You have to be at least 18 to avoid the test, same goes for Edomex. There is a test that one takes around 16, written and a driving test, but once 18 you can just get it with the information above.


----------



## dlockesf

maesonna said:


> Not true everywhere in Mexico, as you yourself allude;
> 
> 
> In the DF, there is no test, neither written nor road test.
> 
> All you need for a DF drivers license is
> 1. Official ID (in the case of an expat, your passport and FM3 or FM2.)
> 2. Proof of [Mexican] address (the usual).
> 3. Pay the fee.
> 4. Declaration that you are not illiterate.
> 
> It’s interesting to note that you have to be able to read and write to get a DF driver’s license, but you don’t have to be able to drive.



Same situation in Nayarit. Cost is around MXP500. No license or test needed. This pertains to the Mescales office. I'm always surprised if the rules are consistent elsewhere.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62

Like the previous posts state, the license requirements are alot like the states actually but do NOT require a U.S. license - over a certain age (16 or 18), pay the licensing fee, take a test. Actually surprising how similair it is!


----------



## maesonna

MexicoGolfer62 said:


> Like the previous posts state, the license requirements are alot like the states actually but do NOT require a U.S. license - over a certain age (16 or 18), pay the licensing fee, take a test. Actually surprising how similair it is!


Is it that similar? Are there really many states in the US that will issue a driver’s license without a test?


----------



## MexicoGolfer62

No all states (I believe) make you take a test, just like Mexico


----------



## maesonna

MexicoGolfer62 said:


> No all states (I believe) make you take a test, just like Mexico


My point was that a test is not "just like Mexico". Members of this forum have reported that in at least Nayarit, DF and Edomex, there is no test.

If you look up the _requisitos_ for DF, for example, you will see that a test is not listed among the requirements (for drivers 18 and over). There is no test.


----------

